# New 08 Nissan GTR Official Photos (NISSAN RELEASE)



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

More later....


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Can't say im a huge fan. To be honest i think the GT-R was laid to rest with the Z-Tune. That front end is just uke:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

OH SNAP!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the interior shot where it shows the dash/dials/heater controls etc looks like some off-roader like a Pathfinder or something (my bro pointed it out)
and the front end is abit on the poor side but bar that i can already imagine fitting some Apexi filter's with some BOV's for a silly noise (yes i like it!) and some Time Attack TE37's!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

I like it, alot


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Credits where due. Here's some snippets.



DALE JEWETT @ Autoweek said:


> Nissan's GT-R super coupe is set to be a star at next week's Tokyo motor show. So far, the best we've seen of the it are spy shots of prototype vehicles getting hammered around places such as Mazda Raceway at Laguna Seca in Monterey, California, and along the famed Nurburgring race track in Germany.
> 
> That was then, this is now: Here's the new GT-R in all its un-disguised glory.
> 
> ...





Motor Authority said:


> After months of spy shots and drip-fed teasers Nissan’s all new GT-R super-coupe has been revealed with the early release of the December issue of MotorTrend. The tagline on the magazine’s cover claims the car is as fast as the Porsche 911 Turbo and is priced less than $80,000, confirming rumors the new GT-R will set a new standard in bang-for-your-buck comparisons.
> 
> Other details include the GT-R’s acceleration time of 3.5 seconds for the 0-60mph and 11.7 seconds for the quarter mile. Top speed is claimed to be a staggering 192mph.
> 
> ...





egmcartech said:


> Earlier this morning Motor Trend broke the embargo by putter the Nissan GT-R on the front cover of their December issue. Now as others do the same, official photos of the GT-R have started to roll in.
> 
> Here are some official Nissan GT-R pictures for you to drool over from the guys over at AutoWeek. More official information will come next week when Nissan unveils the long anticipated beast at the Tokyo Motor Show.
> 
> ...





Edmunds said:


> SANTA MONICA, Calif. — The wait is over. Undisguised 2009 Nissan GT-R photos have now become available prior to the car's official debut at the 2007 Tokyo Auto Show.
> 
> Numerous GT-R prototypes have been caught testing around the world, including at Germany's Nürburgring and California's Laguna Seca Raceway, but this is the first look at the rocket sedan's completely undisguised sheet metal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

sadly it's still not a pretty car.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I know its personal choice but I like it :clap:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I think that interior's gonna date bloody quickly.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm so happy now that the R33 is my favourite GTR.
But maybe it looks different/ better in another colour? (hope mode / ON)
I hope the "bigger" version will get a different front.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> I think that interior's gonna date bloody quickly.


Got to agree with you on that one! I don't like it anyway....think they could have done a much better job on the interior. Instrument binnacle looks nice none the less.

Don't like the front seats, especially after the R34. They seem to have no support like the R34, and very peculiar shaped IMHO! 

Will have to reserve exterior judgement till I see it in the flesh....at the moment not too keen on the front end, although rear looks quite purposeful


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Love the engine, V6 turbo'd = NICE!

HATE the design though and for the love of God......why is there not a manual transmission??????????


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmm R34 anyone? :smokin:


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it's a good looking car. The only thing I have against it's looks is that I thought the whole "black lines through headlights" was pretty sexy on the GT-R Proto. Guess they changed their minds.


----------



## fled (Oct 12, 2007)

Trev said:


> Love the engine, V6 turbo'd = NICE!
> 
> HATE the design though and for the love of God......why is there not a manual transmission??????????


Had difficulty getting it to pass emissions with the manual box before launch.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

fled said:


> Had difficulty getting it to pass emissions with the manual box before launch.



Soooooooooooooooooooo does that mean it *MIGHT* be one in the future?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I like it. I want one  Motor looks a lot hotter than the old RB26.


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

Anybody notice how the rear seat belts have the strap / latch sides reversed? The straps are on the inside, the buckles on the outside...











The center console switches appear to be, left from right:

Atessa AWD: Snow - Normal - "R" (race?)

Suspension: Comf(ort) - Normal - "R" ... Rheonetic Suspension type??

Traction Control: Off - Normal - "R"


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting and good that they didn't cover the engine bay with an ocean of plastic, which seems to be the trend these days.

Or maybe, with the turbos, it just gets too hot?


----------



## kitefighter (Aug 11, 2005)

*Unmistakably a GT-R. Makes the R34 look dated.*

I like the looks because it effectively silences the critics of the R32/R33/R34 styling and interior. I love the R34 but it's styling was considered too conservative for some and interior was not as nice as £50k car should have been.

It looks more aggressive than an R34 and the interior looks much more appealing than the old R34.

I also like the the profile and rake. More coupe like, rather than a low slung 2 door version of a four door saloon as were the previous GT-Rs.

And most important of all, the engine looks a work of engineering art.

Well done Nissan for recognising that the game has moved on. If the new GT-R is to succeed in attracting new customers, it has to appeal to more than just the old school GT-R fans like me.

If I have one criticism, it's that I hope that they make a three pedal version with a proper manual.

Nissan are showing Porsche the way with their front engined flagship. (Just as Audi have with their superb mid engined R8). New Evo and Subaru at the more modest price point. 2008 is shaping up very nicely for car enthusiasts!


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

I am really feeling the three switches you push up to the R emblems, makes it look like a real race car or jet fighter when you get in and flick them all up to get down to business on the track.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like to be a very practical supercar. I'm still not used to the look of this one, maybe it's me but I think the black cover looks better with it on, lol

I wander what model this is, the high end or the low end? I hope that this is the low end model and that the high end model has a different front end with air intake side wents right under the two eyes.

The most exciting for me is what is the Nurburgring time?????? Will we get to know that at the Tokyo Motor Show?


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Interior (dash) looks quite boxy and I agree with others who've surmised that it won't age well. Elements of it remind me of Ford integrated radios, etc.

Not a fan of the front - looks a bit too muted for my taste. That said it does look more modern than the R34 and I'm sure Nismo is already working on a more aggressive front (& rear) bumper.

Rear spoiler needs to be bigger imo, but I guess it's the optimum size according to wind tunnel testing.

For me this sortof represents the same jump from the old generation Civic Type-R to the current generation - very love/hate reaction and plenty of people will probably bemoan the loss of "raw" factor. Unlike the new Civic Type-R though this new GTR is considerably faster than the R34 GTR was in standard spec.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks good I think and so much better than that proto shot of the funny crap below the front lights ,the cleaner front end looks better now and makes it look sleeker . Looks wise I think it's great :thumbsup:


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

not bad !!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

i think we are too used to looking at modified R34s and such...

someone get a pic of a bone stock non vspec r34 gtr.... altho its a beautifull car... it will look very dull to what we are used too....


a slightly modified new GTR will look amazing.. i think....


i want a white one.... who all here is gona have 2 GTRs in the stable?


----------



## Andy Kain (Sep 3, 2004)

Well I for one like it a lot, not sure about those vents L & R of the wheel though


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I cannot believe that that dashbaord is the finished product. Super-advanced MFD sitting atop a swathe of plastic with an integrated radio and heater controls that are reminiscent of an old Volvo V70. My R32 GT-R that was launced 18 years ago has digital climate control for God's sake!

Also, that front end is vile. 

*Prays that this is misinformation so that we all get a pleasant surprise come the TAS*


----------



## snake_gtr (Oct 16, 2007)

haih... *sigh*


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I can only imagine that the front end will be changed with pending future models...
no offence to guys who have non v-spec R34s.....but the later versions came along way from the original launch.
let's see what happens!
Ian


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> [


i've seen this somewhere before..........

ah yes.....


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Not sure about the front, but hey wait till I see one in the flesh I think!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Didn't like the 350Z when it came out, now I thing it fits well with other cars out there so I hope this grows on me too.

I hate the dash though, has no one in Nissan ever looked in an Audi recently? The design it questionable but the quality is appalling.

You may not like the actual design but the attention to detail in Audi cars now and the build quality is excellent.

Just for Nissan :
Audi A8









Audi A6









Audi TT


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'd be quite happy to own the new GTR... 

I think it's like some music....some of the best stuff takes a while to get into. You listen to it first and you think "my god, I'm not sure about this" and then a few listens later and you realise it's one of the best albums you've heard. I think the new GTR will grow on people. 

I'm sure the various companies out there will offer some alternative styling parts as well (front and rear bumpers, different wings, etc) to cater for those who aren't so keen on the standard styling.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Oh, bugger*

I do like it after all.

It has a lot of potential. At least the performance should neatly bypass the 'stage 1' Skyline GTR modification costs. A few aeroparts and oh my, it could be a monster.

I now await the Veilside Premier edition.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

There is always the face lift next year by Nissan...or just wait for the R36 in a few years..


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

the more I look at this - the more awful it gets.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually, I think the S5 one looks a lot nicer. It uses a color LCD MFD in the center, instead of amber readout. 

Add in a Lambo (flat bottomed) steering wheel (from RS4/TT/S3 etc) and it would be a killer combo.

The only complaint which I have of the Audi design is that the tacho doesn't get centerstage which it does on the GTR.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Get cracking "photoshoppers" on different wheels and styling parts !


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

To be honest i like the car but that interior WTF???

Did the designer step out of a Leyland Daf and think I liked that interior lets plonk it in the GTR??


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Considering the time Nissan had, they could have spent a little more time on the dash/interior. It just seems that they spent a lot of time developing the shape, engine and chassis and then 2 months before release they remembered that the car needs a dashboard and inteior. Maybe the person who desingned it forgot how much these cars will cost.
Lets not forget that nissan are trying to break into Porsche territory and with that they have certainly failed. 

Lets see what it drives like as it might silence a few critics but im 100% sure that IF TOP GEAR get to test drive it Mr Clarkson will slate the interior without a doubt lol


GErry


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

now that is sweet :chuckle: 
loving it


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Gez said:


> Lets see what it drives like as it might silence a few critics but im 100% sure that IF TOP GEAR get to test drive it Mr Clarkson will slate the interior without a doubt lol
> 
> 
> GErry


just a personal oppinion 
but
i dont think any of the GTR's have got stunning interiors so the new one aint much different there.
but there is one thing for sure 
they have all been good performance cars and the new one aint doing anything different in the testing other than perform in the porsche territory.

if that looks as good in the flesh i would buy that over a porsche


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It looks extremely 'cluttered' Seperate boxes of dials and controls all at different heights and angles and with different finishes. Then the dash looks like it's been squeezed into the space left between the two heater outlets.

But I soooooo want that steering wheel on my R33! :bowdown1:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Fuggles;769081Then the dash looks like it's been squeezed into the space left between the two heater outlets.
QUOTE said:


> just noticed that about the 2 air vents does look a bit shit dont it


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

hockey-boy said:


> just a personal oppinion
> but
> i dont think any of the GTR's have got stunning interiors so the new one aint much different there.
> but there is one thing for sure
> ...



Putting die hard GTR fans aside ie us, do you think Mr Joe Public would buy the nissan with the shity looking dash or the Porsche????

Nissan didnt design the new GT-R for us fans and the Jpanese domestic market as they did the previous models. All i am saying is that if Nissan want the world to love the new GTR they should have put a bit more effort on the interior design. The shell on the other hand looks superb. Lets hope it performs as good as it looks. 

Gez


----------



## squid (Oct 17, 2007)

The front looks awful. :nervous: 

The interior looks worse. uke:

for 50K will anyone even buy it? 

While it may go pretty good, who'd want to spend any amount of time looking at a dash like that.

Oh Nissan, what have you done... :chairshot:


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

It was exactly reveiled by member 'Rising sun' quite a while ago, but no one believed him

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/83574-i-give-you-first-full-shot-production-gt-r.html

I wish the front end doesn't look like that


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Gez said:


> Putting die hard GTR fans aside ie us, do you think Mr Joe Public would buy the nissan with the shity looking dash or the Porsche????
> 
> Nissan didnt design the new GT-R for us fans and the Jpanese domestic market as they did the previous models. All i am saying is that if Nissan want the world to love the new GTR they should have put a bit more effort on the interior design. The shell on the other hand looks superb. Lets hope it performs as good as it looks.
> 
> Gez


when you look at it that way i can agree with what you wrote, 
suppose time will tell.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The interier dash etc looks a bit square and odd ,but I suppose when people see it go past or parked up they wont say "urgh look at that horrid dash" I do like the front end look ,be nice to see it in a few differant colors ,maybe a dark blue ,midnight purple ,black may tone the look down for people that aint so keen. I will for sure go and see one next year .Pics are one thing ,looking at it for real and driving it are another.


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't understand what all the fuss is about. 

I love that interior. Its is a skyline all the way. It looks like a R34 but fresh and more advanced. I would love to see all the functions of the LCD display. 

But my main question is.. do you guys think it can hit that 3.5 to 60. 

with that weight ?


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Got to say, it just doesn't look right.

I can't believe this is the final production interior!!

Look at the close up of that big chunk of black plastic (with aircon controls on it). The lines just dont match up. I still think these pics are just more of the pre-launch campaign.

Nissan wouldn't do that to the centre console of the car!! They're playing with us! 
...MAd


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah, the interior is disappointing - blasphemy, but I am now going to wait and see how Honda and Toyota do their upcoming supercar interiors. By that time, this one might look pretty good...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

fled said:


> Had difficulty getting it to pass emissions with the manual box before launch.


Who says?

I think the car looks pretty good. But I'm a function over form guy. If it does what they say on the streets I think the interior will be overlooked (except for by the buyer probably)


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I think a few people are missing the point on the interior. As some have said, this car is Nissan's competition to Porsche, Mercedes, BMW etc. If Joe Public walks into Porsche, sits in the 911 pictured previously then goes to Nissan and sits in the GTR. Which do you think Joe is going to prefer more. To me it is no contest, the GTR has a standard plastic Nissan dash.

Now to add insult to injury, looks at the concept interior for the Infiniti G37 coupe (read SKYLINE).










Why didn't this guy design the interior


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont think it looks too bad. The only thing on the exterior I'm dissapointed with is that they didn't carry the carbon/black theme under the head light into a side grill. I actually like the interior, the only thing I dont like is the vents for the air-con, they just sceam GM, yuck! Keep in mind though, in true GTR fashion, there will surely be different trims introduced through its lifetime so we just have to wait and see what nissan as well as nismo can do to improve on it :thumbsup:


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

The Engine start button location is great! 

You can save fuel by turning of the car at every set of lights.

They got this idea from the Tokyo busses.
Every time they stop to let on passengers or at the traffic lights they turn the engine off.

haha!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, what a dissapointment the final design was  the proto defiantely looked meaner, the area below the headlights has been ruined.

The skyline has never been about the interior, and imo they should of just taken the G35 (or theb G37) interior and maybe just improved it a little. To me it looks like Nissan have tried to enter the luxury GT car market without knowing what they are doing.

I think this car will be a flop, there will be the die hard enthusiast who will buy the first 1000 or so, but will die off quickly.

I'd buy a porsche


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I expected more from Nissan, but I do believe it will look really agressive with some new elements from nismo etc.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I actually like the look of it. Can't wait for it to be launched in the UK now


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

well that's that confirmed then, won't be getting one. 

Dash is awful, very fussy looking and somewhat overcomplicated, no sophistication at all (I know, when have they ever). 
The front projection is wrong, it doesn't look in fitting with the rest of the car. 
The back and side angles right upto the front wheels look great, but it's face seems to have melted. 

I'll keep a close eye on the tuning scene that emerges, more importantly see if anyone can make that front end nicer, but the dash isn't something I like at all, the divided rear seat is a nice idea but impractical and a hinderance, so I'm officialy no longer interested until a spiced up version is announced, which hopefully will rectify some of the problems enough to make them interesting. 

Fingers crossed for the Lexus' arrival, but I think it's german for me next


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

going to the Jap motor show to buy one !!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Spooled1.8 said:


> I actually like the interior, the only thing I dont like is the vents for the air-con, they just sceam GM, yuck! Keep in mind though, in true GTR fashion, there will surely be different trims introduced through its lifetime so we just have to wait and see what nissan as well as nismo can do to improve on it :thumbsup:



Yeah, but these changes never went into the dash area mid-cycle...an early 99 R34 dash looked the same as a 2002 NuR dash...

The dash looks like crap for sure...not sure about the rest of the car either...let's see how it performs. 7:44 around the Ring is impressive for a 3800lb car.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I actually quite like it and I think give it a year, and people are used to it, 99% of those not liking it will want one.

Its like that with every new model, people like the old one, but one they realise how things have moved on,...... 

I mean, 192 mph out of the box!!!   :bowdown1:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Don't like the front seats, especially after the R34. They seem to have no support like the R34, and very peculiar shaped IMHO!
> 
> Will have to reserve exterior judgement till I see it in the flesh....at the moment not too keen on the front end, although rear looks quite purposeful


I agree on both accounts! I´m VERY disappointed with the seats. Nissan went the completely wrong way. They made the seats thicker and more GT instead of more R if you know what I mean. I really hope the hotter versions will get some other seats, something like the 997 GT3RS or CGT.

And about the exterior, I hope it´s like the latest Impreza, that it looks better in the flesh than in the pics. I´m not sold yet but I think the exterior looks better than the interior which lacks harmony. The dials are great and the steering wheel aswell but the MFD and center console! What were they thinking?!

/P


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Yeah, but these changes never went into the dash area mid-cycle...an early 99 R34 dash looked the same as a 2002 NuR dash...
> 
> The dash looks like crap for sure...not sure about the rest of the car either...let's see how it performs. 7:44 around the Ring is impressive for a 3800lb car.


Likewise I can't see the dash changing now save for perhaps some minor dressup bits that Nismo et al usually do. The structure & presentation of it is set in stone now.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Reviewed:

First Drive: 

The coming Nissan GT-R is a world-class supercar: Top speed of 193 mph, 0-60 in 3.5 seconds, a 473 hp, 433 lb ft twin-turbo V6 mounted in the front and driving all four wheels through a rear-mounted transaxle. Take a breath. Okay, continue. And a dual-clutch six-speed automatic you can operate via paddles on the steering wheel. 

After a full day driving it on the Nurburgring, the Autobahn and up and over numerous little German country roads we can easily say this is one car that was not over hyped. It is truly a world-class supercar on par with, if not just ahead of, the iconic Porsche Turbo. (They had a Porsche Turbo on hand, too, and we thought the GT-R felt better tied down.)

But it's one thing to put a license plate on a race car and call it streetable. Chief engineer Kazutoshi Mizuno said the new GT-R was designed and engineered as an all-around, all-season, all-weather car that is comfortable to drive every day, even at normal speeds on a normal day. 

During the few minutes we drove at what could be called a "normal pace" that day we'd have to say we agree with him. But given only a few hours at the wheel of this, the most highly anticipated supercar in years, we were only in "normal" mode for very brief spurts. The rest of the time we were at some level between "pushing it" and "hammering on the mutha'."

Our first time behind the wheel was on the A48 autobahn in Germany somewhere out around Koblenz or Koln or some other K-town where the German socialist government had not yet succeeded in adding those awful 120-km-hr speed limits. It was like Bonneville with elevation changes and guardrails. The only limitation out here was aerodynamic. Hence, we were obliged to go all-out whompin' fast the whole time.

Rolling right out of the autobahn rest stop where we rendezvoused with the Japanese engineering support crew, we nailed the throttle to the floor and man did the throttle respond. The 3.8-liter VR38 V6 is "an evolution" of the award-winning VQ engine family. It sits up front, with two of its six cylinders forward of the front axle and four aft. Two bagel-sized IHI turbos sit right at the exhaust manifold for quick response. The 433 lb ft of torque rails across the tach from 3200 to 5200 rpm. Peak 473 hp comes at 6400 revs.

A carbon fiber prop shaft ("Good damping and stiffness") runs back to the transaxle, incorporating the clutch, transmission and transaxle altogether. The shifting is done via a direct, twin-clutch system. One clutch handles the odd gears and another clutch handles the even ones. Shifts take 0.2 seconds. There are BorgWarner triple-cone synchronizers for all gears. Another shaft runs forward from that transaxle to send power to the front wheels. Below 25 mph the torque split is 50/50, above that, under normal driving, the split is 40/60. But it can split up to 2/98 under hard acceleration, which was what we were giving it.

Our car rode on 20-inch wheels wrapped by Bridgestone Potenza RE070s, 255/40 in front and 285/35 rears. Front suspension was upper and lower A-arms and the rear was a five-link. 

It's always fun to go from zero to warp factor in a right hand-drive car using a jet-lagged left hand-drive brain, trying not to turn on the windshield wipers when you think you're hitting the turn signal. 

The GT-R lists quarter-mile time at 11.7 seconds and entering the Autobahn we had no reason to doubt that. The turbo boost was, as promised, very progressive, with little or no discernable lag, just smooth, even power delivery. 

Despite the late-morning hour and the mid-week day, there were still a few cars in the way. When we eased onto the 15.2-inch ventilated cross-drilled Brembo brakes from well into triple-digit speeds the car slowed without drama. But then traffic would clear out and the GT-R resumed its high velocity chase with ease.

There are three settings for the Bilstein Damptronic shocks: R, Sports and Comfort. We went out in Sports. 

Top speed is listed at 193 mph but with traffic the best we could do was 176. You wouldn't try that in any country but Germany, where you can usually assume everyone else is paying attention. There was a Japanese engineer riding shotgun over on the left whom we dubbed "Bushido engineer-o" or brave engineer. He thought that was pretty funny. 

While the coefficient of drag is an impressive 0.27, more than almost any production car, the GT-R also produces downforce at each axle, something very few production cars can claim.

"Cd is more important than downforce on a G35," said chief designer Hiroshi Hasegawa. "But in the case of the GT-R we have to make downforce."

At 193 mph you might appreciate that philosophy.

The first time we went out, the right front wheel felt just a little out of balance, so we came back in and they changed all four wheels. They're efficient, these guys. After that the car was smooth as well as stable and safe, due in equal parts to the German roadway and the Japanese engineering. 

The whole car sits on the new PM platform, PM meaning Prime Midship. It's an evolution of the ubiquitous FM platform that sits underneath everything from 350Zs to crossover SUVs. The PM incorporates what Mizuno-san called a "hybrid superstructure body." There is carbon-injected material in the front end and carbon composite material underneath for aerodynamic downforce. There's even some polypropylene in the body, too. In any case, it's not just another FM variant.

We truly enjoyed the Autobahn experience. This is the perfect car for such a top-speed run-it gives such a sense of control at those speeds that you feel like you could do anything. 

Next on our agenda of "anything" were some miles of country road. We were able to drive the GT-R back-to-back with a Porsche Turbo. 

"Okay now, please enjoy," said the Nissan technician as we exited the company compound down the street from the Nurburgring.

After "much spirited driving," we can say the Turbo had a good deal more lag and more dive and squat than the GT-R. But once the Porsche got spooled up, achtung, baby. It felt lighter and the steering felt quicker, too. The biggest difference between the two was that the Turbo demanded more of its driver while the GT-R was easier to handle, flatter and more stable. We'd be happy with either one, if you're considering a birthday present or anything.

Next up on this Disneyland of a day was Der Nurburgring. This is what all those teenagers whose parents have not taken away their Playstation access really want to do: drive an actual GT-R around the actual Nurburgring as fast as grip, guts and gasoline allow. 

Man-oh-flippin'-man. The real deal is about 100 times more thrilling than any computer simulation, even those with the little plastic steering wheel and feet pedals attached.

This was the new Nurburgring, too. Nissan wasn't foolish enough to turn this small squadron of car writer hacks loose on the narrow, blind, crazy-dangerous Nordschliefe. At the time of our drive there were only three prototype GT-Rs extant in the world, and all the apologizing on Earth wouldn't bring one back if you crunched it.

The new Nurburgring is faster, with wide, sweeping turns bordered by runoff areas so huge that even the most no-talent buffoon could likely stay on the pavement. So we did.

All the Japanese engineers and executives had been telling everyone that there was a 35-mph speed limit in the pits, but in all the excitement we kind of forgot about it and nailed the throttle right out of the parking spot right there in pit lane. The wide, low, squealing run-flat tires laid down long patches of black rubber as we launched past the closed garages, pulling back on the right paddle to shift the rear-mounted dual-clutch six-speed transaxle every time the engine got close to its 7000-rpm redline. 

In no time at all we were roaring onto pit-out near the end of the straight and directly into the low, evening sun. By the time we got fully out on the front straight and were shifting up from four to five or so, the sun was directly in front of the GT-R and streaming into the windshield; we were trying to remember if that first right-hander came at this rise or just past it. It was just past it, but we'd already started braking and downshifting, the GR6's "synchro-rev control," which perfectly matched each downshift with a throttle blip much better than we'd ever have been able to match it.

Tiptoeing through the first couple turns to avoid the infamy of the run-off gravel, the car felt perfectly safe and willing. So we hammered it up through the gears down the hill and to the far 180-degree turn and started to feel more confident. By the end of the first lap we were flat out on the front straight, roaring up through all six gears for all it was worth.

Nissan lists lateral g's at 0.99, and we certainly bumped up against that in many a Nurburgring corner.

We only got three full laps and no one was timing us, so you'll just have to assume we set the lap record. Earlier, Mizuno-san had offered some lap times from the Nordschliefe for various cars driven by the German magazine SportAuto. Those times are driver-dependent, track-knowledge-dependent, weather-, traffic- and bunny-crossing-the-track dependent. But Mizuno suggested the GT-R could get anywhere from 7:44 on up, with most laps coming in between 7:55 and 7:58. So he suggested the GT-R's strong suit was that it offered "the best cost per lap time." For whatever that's worth.

The GT-R will be worth somewhere in the low-$70,000 range, which does make it perhaps the best cost per lap. We'll know for sure when it enters U.S. showrooms in May or June. Japan will get first crack at it, we get second and the Europeans, who did such a great job of getting out of our way during our Autobahn drive, will have to get it third.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Oh yes and....

1. Dash/wheel/MFD look great, but centre console is terrible, too much grey plastic.

2. Looks are nice, very futuristic and different.

3. I'll probably buy one, when they tell us how we can, but I'm more interested in the extreme versions coming later.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Tempted to get back into GTR ownership then Guy?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Guy said:


> =3. I'll probably buy one, when they tell us how we can,.................


http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_163-new_2008_gt_r_deposit:.html


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> Tempted to get back into GTR ownership then Guy?


Oh yes, provided the new car proves to be good, especially if it performs out of the box and has a warranty and decent dealers. My only concern is that it may be too heavy. 

It would be good to get a fast track-capable car that could also get my daughters in the back, as all my track-cars have no decent rear seats.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Scott said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_163-new_2008_gt_r_deposit:.html


If this is a proper scheme with Nissan GB then let me know and I'll whack down a deposit. If it's the 'place your name at Middlehurst in 50th spot with no confirmation yet that they actually are a GTR dealer', then I'll pass......

Guy


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Guy said:


> My only concern is that it may be too heavy.


Looks like it's going to be about 75kg heavier than a 997 Turbo.

Phil


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_163-new_2008_gt_r_deposit:.html


What?? They are out of stock already? When did this happen? I am really interested in the car but those pics have let me down and i am shocked if people have bought the car anyway with those interior and front shots.

Yes i love the performance of the car. Always have loved the R34 but to have my hopes so high with the proto and then be let down like this has made me feel flat. I really started to beleive that nissan had something very special in their hands. A small part of me beleives that nissan has sent out fake shots just to create more hype.

Sure its got great performance going on the leaked figures but to compete worldwide with the germans you need an all round package and nissan have missed their first opportunity with the a poor interior and bland front. I know the front can be fixed with a revised bumper but that center peice in the interior needs ripping out and redoing in brushed aluminium or carbon fibre look and the buttons need spicing up.


The shots have gotta be fake. Still coming to see the car in Tokyo and see what it looks like in the flesh.  After all the flights booked and i'm not cancelling now


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Philip said:


> Looks like it's going to be about 75kg heavier than a 997 Turbo.
> 
> Phil


Which would make it 225kg heavier than the 997GT2 I have arriving in May......


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Guy said:


> If this is a proper scheme with Nissan GB then let me know and I'll whack down a deposit. If it's the 'place your name at Middlehurst in 50th spot with no confirmation yet that they actually are a GTR dealer', then I'll pass......
> 
> Guy


Possibly the later Guy. 



MuXBoX said:


> What?? They are out of stock already? When did this happen?


Its a 'coming soon' offer, but we don't have that button in the web shop, so I had to use the sold out.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Not bad.. but the interior looks too... luxurary for a GTR.. in my opinion.. like many said, they should have just stop at 34...


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Ian C said:


> i've seen this somewhere before..........
> 
> ah yes.....


LMFAO! :chuckle:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Nissan internal briefing this morning:

"Nissan GT-R Embargo Break - Oct. 18
For the past several months, Nissan has been conducting advanced GT-R briefing and photo sessions with top global automotive media, in order to ensure strong coverage coinciding with the GT-R`s Oct. 24 global debut at the Tokyo Motor Show. The select group of participating media did so agreeing to a strict embargo on all photos and information until the GT-R`s debut. 

Yesterday, “Motor Trend” magazine distributed an electronic likeness of the December magazine front cover on which the GT-R is the dominant featured car. While the cover appears to be extremely positive, they broke the agreed embargo. “Motor Trend” has apologized for what it claims a mistake and since has pulled the image from its website. However, due to the break, other websites consequently have posted images of GT-R. 

Communications will be taking action against “Motor Trend” and restricting their access to future Nissan products. We are maintaining our original communication strategy of distributing pictures and information as planned on October 24th"


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

I may be mistaken, but looking at the edmunds nurburgh day pictures the rear suspension seems to be a 5 bar linkage, suggesting maybe another rear wheel steer?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

With a bunch of mods I think it can be a good car.  First change is definitely the front end!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

jamesskyline153 said:


> Not bad.. but the interior looks too... luxurary for a GTR.. in my opinion.. like many said, they should have just stop at 34...


Completely disagree. All the skyline interiors have been poor in my opinion. Ok when you are spending 10k second hand but £50k? The world has changed, most of the buying public want a great driving car with a well designed interior. It doesn't have to be sumptuous just good looking. Nowadays there are so many cars out there that will offer the same day to day driving experience as a skyline AND have good looking interiors.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Edmunds Inside Line article: First Look: 2009 Nissan GT-R

Edmunds Day in Germany article: A Lap of the Nurburgring in the 2009 Nissan GT-R

More new pics inside the links.

I like this pic, looks good:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MuXBoX said:


> What?? They are out of stock already? When did this happen? I am really interested in the car but those pics have let me down and i am shocked if people have bought the car anyway with those interior and front shots.
> 
> Yes i love the performance of the car. Always have loved the R34 but to have my hopes so high with the proto and then be let down like this has made me feel flat. I really started to beleive that nissan had something very special in their hands. A small part of me beleives that nissan has sent out fake shots just to create more hype.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with the above, sadly apart from the shots being fake...

I just cannot get my brain around a kerb weight of 1750kg; that's more than my 456GT "family car" FFS!
That and the fact it is still wet-sumped means that it simply will not be a great track car, regardless of Nurburgring lap times.

The fact we'll get our UK cars after the Yanks, (September v April, roughly) even though we're a loyal right hand drive market, is just adding insult to injury.

My deposit is still in, but I may well change my mind when it comes to crunch time.

And all of your very honest comments on here imply that depreciation is going to be a serious consideration. If even the die-hard GT-R fans are expressing disappointment, what chance do Nissan stand with the general £60k sportscar buying public?


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

can't get my head round the center consol...the aircon bit looks its been taken from the 1991 Toyota Crown Majesta!....


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...too me it looks like a poorly executed S2000 knock-off from the front...theyre going down the same route as mitsubishi and other jap maufacturers and thus has a generic-jap look. the side and rear i like very much...so how come they can execute these angles and not the front? rear-ends are harder to design and make look good?!!!! :runaway: :chairshot 

for me, the best looking GTR is the R33. end of. :thumbsup: 

that new V6 will be a nice block tho. mmmm.


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

is skyline over ?? or that's just gtr 
not skyline gtr ?


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

David

Do you think the photos do it justice and it will look a lot better in the flesh. After all putting the looks aside the car is going to be a vey serious peice of kit for 55k.

I must be die hard


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

David,

Welcome back to the Register after a longggg time.

I am glad to hear you have a deposit already. 

Now,.... where's that Joss fella??


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Max boost 10.2 psi.

First Look: 2009 Nissan GT-R - Previews - Car and Driver December 2007


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmmmm

A bit disappointed with the front look, but from the rear the car looks really great.

If the 7.35 times at the Nur is true, especially with the 3700lbs curb weight then that's amazing.

But not like I can afford this car within the next 20 years anyway, with the exchange rate and Malaysia's tax system, this car would probably cost us close to 1 million. DAMN....


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well I held off long enough.......................don't care what the front end looks like, I'm sure there will be lots of alternatives after 12 months...................don't care what the interia looks like, question is, is it functional?................just care that it will perform the way Nissan what it too. i.e. better than the 911.

I simply want one.......................and need to save a lot!!

Andy.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Love or hate it????*

It is personal opinion that the UK spec car will sit slightly lower and will have a slightly different front bumper (couple more vents), as this is what I believe to see from the earlier track car whizzing round the ring.
This is only my assumption from the pics posted in this thread.

The dash does look too square and to think everything in the old GTRs (climate control) was digital why have we now got these big knobs, surely a technically advanced dash or even climate control unit would have been obvious. Sub £12K might have this style of climate control but its not what has been expected of the new almighty GTR.
I still have a deposit down and can only make my mind up like most people when were invited for a test drive!!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Mel HKS said:


> I still have a deposit down and can only make my mind up like most people when were invited for a test drive!!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


I would be carefull!!! Red the letter you got form Middlehurst. As soon as they release details of the car ie pricing and options you will have to decide whether or not you actually want one without having a test drive and if you do change your mind after that point the £1000 deposit is not refundable. Personbnally, im going to wait a while before i make my mind up.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

*RHD / LHD design concession and ergonomics*

This will be the _first_ GT-R to be made available in LHD configuration. I'm curious to see what _design concessions_ have been made for the car to cater for both RHD and LHD markets, and whether keeping the LHD ( read USA ) market happy has in any way compromised the RHD versions. I'm especially interested in the interior ergonomics aspect, as I have not seen the LHD interior yet (?).

I wonder if they will re-position the handbrake lever on the LHD version? Thinking back to other models, the handbrake levers usually stay in one place whether LHD or RHD. When the only market catered for was RHD ( think from C10 right through to R34 GT-Rs ) this was not an issue, as the handbrake lever could be positioned ideally for RHD. Even when both RHD _and_ LHD markets were part of the design brief ( think S30-series Z right through to Z32 ) it seems that the handbrake lever positioning was biased toward RHD layout ( indeed - just about all of the straight six engines made a natural bias towards RHD until the V6s ). That was until the debut of the Z33, which saw the handbrake lever move _away_ from the RHD driver's position, and _towards_ the LHD driver - an indication of design concession bias towards LHD?

I can't help believing that catering for that LHD market ( and its vocal press ) will have watered the car down quite a bit.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Did a quick Photoshop on this , don't flame me for the quality, just for the imagination . .:chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

that 34 wing actually might look good on it, would have to see it with a rear view.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Mel HKS said:


> I still have a deposit down and can only make my mind up like most people when were invited for a test drive!!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Don't think you'll get an invite to test drive prior to ordering. I got my 350Z before the demo arrived at the dealer. 7 months after ordering.

I did manage to test drive a JDM but the UK model drove completly differently when it arrived.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Not sure making it look more like an R34 is "the way forward".... it's _supposed_ to be an evolution.


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

why put vents where there not needed?


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Photoshopped GTR*

GTRLUX - Like the photoshop picture looks cool in white. But then I love white cars - especially the 350Z S-tune one with the Nismo stickers up the side...

I do think that the front treatment is quite smooth but my personal taste would have been something more like the concept - i did like the aggressive look of the black striped headlights. The R32-34 series werent lookers, but then neither is the Evo, and as for the Scooby it just keeps on getting uglier (have you SEEN what they did to the 2008 model?!?!), yet they are all modern performance icons.
Must admit that having just popped out to look at my interior I do actually think that the R34 one is actually a more attractive cabin than the new GTR, but that wont stop me going to have a look. I am however very tempted by the new Evo X - I think the UK FQ version of that is going to be a better everyday proposition for me.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Durzel said:


> Not sure making it look more like an R34 is "the way forward".... it's _supposed_ to be an evolution.



The rear spoiler looks like it's from an RX7 though! :chuckle:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm not 100% on the looks but it seems that the family R34 will be sold next year in the hope of getting one of these
To be honest, the decision was made by pops before these pics have come out. He's loved owning the R34GTR mainly because it's so rare in south wales compared to the usuall 996, boxster etc etc. Therefore, the new GTR, it's going to be rare as the proverbial and that suits him. Something a bit different...'ugly' or not. He can't wait to get one...
My job now is to convince him not to sell the R34...


----------



## caled (May 1, 2007)

This looks like its been designed with way to much american/international appeal in mind and non of that arrogant bold individualism that's so great about jap cars, as for the engine it looks interesting but I cant see how its going to be hitting the 1000bhp mark anytime soon, compared to the years and years of r&d thats gone into the stright 6. what have they done  :runaway:  :nervous:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I really hope the price is not 65k.... that puts the GTR firmly in the wrong place. If I could justify 65k on a car (which I really cant) it would be on one of these. Out next week, friends here take delivery in Jan....

Maserati GranTurismo

"You got a real purty mouth booy"


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Durzel said:


> Not sure making it look more like an R34 is "the way forward".... it's _supposed_ to be an evolution.


Trouble is though, it is more of an evolution of a 350z (mind you, R35 is a bit of an evolution of 350z isnt it!) rather than its earlier brothers and sisters, R31, R32, R33 & R34 etc. At least with these models you could see that one really evolved from the other, this thing IMHO is a bit of a plug :nervous: 

It seems to have all the right mechanical parts in all the right go fast places (all mag and spy reports on the ring seem to confirm this) but unfortunately it is more ugly than an ugly thing.

Think I will stick with what I think to be the true GT-R family of motors and keep it straight 6


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

TAKEN FROM WIKIPEDIA

Miscellaneous lap times of road cars

6:55 - Radical SR8, 360 PS/650 kg, Michael Vergers (28 Sep 2005) 
7:11 - 172.065 km/h -- McLaren F1 (GTR?), Mika Hakkinen, SPS Automotive Performance - Race (* not an official source) 
7:12 - Radical SR3 Turbo, 320 PS/500 kg (test drive 07/03) 
7:14 - Donkervoort D8 RS, 398 PS/760 kg, Michael Düchting (sport auto 11/05) 
7:15 - Edo Porsche 996 GT2 RS, 542 PS/1284 kg, deatrick Simon (sport auto 09/05) 
7:18 - Donkervoort D8 RS, 370 PS/670 kg, Michael Düchting (sport auto 12/04) 
7:28 - Pagani Zonda F Clubsport, 602 PS/1230 kg (09/07) 
7:28 - Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/1380 kg, Walter Röhrl, (Autobild 07/04) 
7.32 - Porsche Carrera GT (Sport Auto Trophy, driven by Horst von Saurma) 
7:32 - Pagani Zonda F, 602 PS/1230 kg (Michael Duchting) 
7.32 - Porsche 997 GT2 2008 (Motor Authority, Autobild, driven by Walter Röhrl, complaining after the lap that he had to pass eleven other cars "Ich musste elf Autos ueberholen") 
7.32 - Gemballa Porsche GTR 600 PS/1380 kg (Gemballa) 
7:34 - Koenigsegg CCR, 806 PS/1140 kg (cold conditions), Horst von Saurma (sport auto), Oct 17-18 2005 
7:38 - Nissan GT-R, 480 PS/1739 kg, 10/07 

I must say, the new GTR is really impressive judging by the lap times and PS/WEIGHT.

There are cars such as Murcielago,Veyron,Zonda S behind.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

'1739 kg'

Jesus....that is one lardy beast
What has it got, race seats or chesterfields????


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That time is just amazing.

I also heard that the time was 7.35 and not 7.38

Wich will lead it only 1 second behind the Koenigsegg. Imagine, the Koenigsegg only took it on the straight?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Rostampoor said:


> TAKEN FROM WIKIPEDIA
> 
> Miscellaneous lap times of road cars
> 
> ...


That list just shows what a load of bollocks Wikipedia can be. Most of the times there are from independent magazines and genuine, then there are a few (GTR and F1 included) that are simply internet rumours posted as fact. I feel like going on Wikipedia and editing to say I cycled round in 7 mins flat..... :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Guy said:


> That list just shows what a load of bollocks Wikipedia can be. Most of the times there are from independent magazines and genuine, then there are a few (GTR and F1 included) that are simply internet rumours posted as fact. I feel like going on Wikipedia and editing to say I cycled round in 7 mins flat..... :chuckle:


Some of them may be PS2 GT4 times. It's also missing the Blitz Supra time.


----------



## CeeVee (Oct 21, 2007)

7min 35??

and 0-60mph in 3.5 sec?

How is that possible? Sorry I'm a bit skeptical. The car weighs 1700kg and has only 470bhp and 4xx torque, How can it pull 3.5 seconds?

Sure its AWD, can someone give me a reason how!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

CeeVee said:


> 7min 35??
> 
> and 0-60mph in 3.5 sec?
> 
> ...


Some guys have postulated that the the 480ps is just an arbitrary number for "declaration" not unlike the Lancer Evolutions which have been stuck at 280ps for ages now.. yet each generation, despite growing heavier, has always managed to run faster than the previous ones.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

doggiehowser said:


> Some guys have postulated that the the 480ps is just an arbitrary number for "declaration" not unlike the Lancer Evolutions which have been stuck at 280ps for ages now.. yet each generation, despite growing heavier, has always managed to run faster than the previous ones.


The Evo's have always had consistent power ratings though, savings in time were always attributed to things like shorter gearing, lighter cars and transmission benefits.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> The Evo's have always had consistent power ratings though, savings in time were always attributed to things like shorter gearing, lighter cars and transmission benefits.


Evo 7 was heavier than Evo 6

Similarly the Evo X will be heavier than the Evo 9


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

CeeVee said:


> 7min 35??
> 
> and 0-60mph in 3.5 sec?
> 
> ...




Maybe it has little electric motors behind each wheel giving extra power when needed like on launch and during hard cornering. That might also tell us where all the extra weight has come from. 

It was an old rumour i read a couple of years ago and now i think about it, it might be true otherwise how are they doing it. You guys will have probably already heard this before bearing in mind that everything hits this forum before actually hitting the net sometimes.


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

Wednesday cant come soon enough


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The german press states to the pictures, that Nissan trys to rivals with Audi, BMW and MB:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:chuckle: since 1989 the GTR is there were no of the above makers will ever be!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

nissan have blown it imho; dropped the ball and lost the plot

that car looks like a fat american lardarse, with an interior to match

maybe when they release a lightweight 'type R' with completely stripped interior and restyled front end they'll have a contender, but for now who are they trying to kid? with cars like the new supra/lexus, 911 and R8 on the block, all offering similar performance but with acceptable styling?

plus this car weighs almost 500kgs more than my 32!

for me nissan have dropped out of contention and it's now between the new supra and 911, and i'll keep the 32 in the knowledge that nissan peaked early

i don't mind an absence of style, a la 32, but overstyling and getting it so badly wrong just looks like you've got poor taste and don't know it.

that car will get you laughed at as a fashion victim :sadwavey: 

gutted


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

gavman said:


> that car will get you laughed at as a fashion victim :sadwavey:


What a load of nonsense. 

It's obviously a bit too heavy, and it could do with another 50 bhp or so, but at least wait until someone can offer an indication of how it drives before writing it off.

Phil


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

maybe they should have come out with 300hp like the last one lol


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I will be intrigued to see how well the paddle shift works.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Philip said:


> What a load of nonsense.
> 
> It's obviously a bit too heavy, and it could do with another 50 bhp or so, but at least wait until someone can offer an indication of how it drives before writing it off.
> 
> Phil


I totally agree, the car was designed specifically to look different (and so it should), I believe "robotic" was the word from the designer, and I believe he achieved his goal.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

IMO I think they have designed it from read to front, and they just gave up by the time they reached the front bumper


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

gavman said:


> nissan have blown it imho; dropped the ball and lost the plot
> 
> that car looks like a fat american lardarse, with an interior to match
> 
> ...



.....all this from a few photos, i'm impressed.
next time you are on-line can you please tell me my fortune!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...it might be one of those cars that photographs poorly...ie current Jag XK but in the flesh, in the right colour, looks the nuts!

opcorn:


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

all i can say is that once the final car pics leaked, i was dissapointed as i preferred the proto... but the more i look at the final one vs the proto, in a weird way its the proto that now looks wrong to me and the final car looks just right!!... dont know if anyone will understand what i mean lol


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been playing GT5 Prologue demo on the PS3 and this car looks amazingly good in motion. There's a certain presence (albeit in Black Mask form) 

Not as sleek as the Ferrari 430s that I have been overtaking in the game (haha!) but still one that is definitely going to turn heads.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

gavman said:


> nissan have blown it imho; dropped the ball and lost the plot
> 
> that car looks like a fat american lardarse, with an interior to match
> 
> ...


Another Gem for the Gavman. Your knowledge and comparisons are priceless.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG GUYS IT IS ALOT MOST HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Er.. what?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

*Translate*



King Nismo said:


> OMG GUYS IT IS ALOT MOST HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG guys it is almost here


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> .....all this from a few photos, i'm impressed.
> next time you are on-line can you please tell me my fortune!


ahem

1739kgs

says more than any pictures can

and that interior is shite, any fool can see that it's badly laid out- audis manage to look ok in the pics

how many people have said they like the inside?

i stand by my opinion, they've gone the wrong way with this car, they should be getting lighter not heavier with each generation, and the gimmicky displays just leave me cold


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Somone correct me if a am wrong but that looks like the VQ engine vrs the RB and how can they make a skyline without what made the skyline so great the RB engine especially the RB26


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Another Gem for the Gavman. Your knowledge and comparisons are priceless.


ahh, the pi55ed one

burnt any good books lately
or too busy being a martyr?

i wonder what will come first, the day you say something intelligent or shariah law in the US?

my money's on public beheadings halftime at the superbowl


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I love the look of it, always have since I saw the proto. It's evolved and at last it will be a global car - can't be a bad thing when you think about warrenty and performance add-ons.

Bring it on.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

gavman said:


> ahem
> 
> 1739kgs
> 
> ...



Seriously...nissan can't do right for doing wrong....
1. They can't use the RB26 due to emissions, so they've designed an all new, unique for the GTR 3.8L V6 TT that produces (in based form, i.e. with 3 year warranty) serious power. = extra kgs
2. They retained 4WD, despite the massive drawbacks of weight, cost, development timing, fuel consumption, additional management system etc etc.. = extra kgs
3. They have thrown 20" wheels on it (maybe even 21" option). as a result, not only is unsprung mass increased but you need to beef up the suspension as the loads transferred into it are higher, especially when idiot drivers loose control over kerbs (which nissan protect against). so, these loads are then transmitted into the body, so all that has to be reinforced too. = extra kgs
4. They had to make it a comfortable place to be, so in went all the goodies. Why? because yanks like it....and like it or not, they are the guys who are going to buy this car. without those sales in the US the project wouldn't break even. if it wouldn't break even the thing would never have got off the drawing board.....why? because since Nissan Japan nealry drove the company into the ground in the 80's and 90's (with all the crazy variants of a 30 vehicle line-up), Renault stepped in and created a rule about profit making cars - no longer can nissan make losses on so called halo-models.
5. It has a back seat. they didn't have to offer this, but they did. why?
well, as soon as it becomes a 2 seater with nowhere to put the golf clubs you alienate the majority of the rich...not the super-rich guys, i mean the guys who will buy this as an everyday car.....= extra kgs
6. Crash performance - the car has to acheive a good score in the NCAP and pedestrian safety tests. We're back to the US again I'm afraid.
7. Materials - sure you can make cars strong using lightweight materials, but unfortunately Nissan weren't as forward thinking as the likes of Audi and BMW. you see, these guys cleverly invested in aluminium and magnesium along time ago by buying up mines. this means they not only have access to cheap material, but they are now big players in managing the cost of these materials to outsiders. long and short of it, if nissan had pumped expensive materials into this car, the customers would have been hit with the bill (refer to the optional Ti exhaust on the new GTR), so they decided to stay with good old steel and some aluiminium = extra kgs

so, you see, it's not all as simple as you think...

what competitor will have the spec of the GTR, come at the same price, be so sought after and shrouded in history?.......i think you'll struggle to find such a thing!

I know the GTR is like the 350Z, looks 50 times better in the flesh.....

but what do i know?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> Seriously...nissan can't do right for doing wrong....
> 
> 2. They retained 4WD, despite the massive drawbacks of weight, cost, development timing, fuel consumption, additional management system etc etc.. = extra kgs


all gtr's have 4wd, so no weight increase there

the rb26 is a cast iron block, the new engine is ally, so (i'm guessing here) does the engine really add any weight?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> Seriously...nissan can't do right for doing wrong....
> 
> 3. They have thrown 20" wheels on it (maybe even 21" option). as a result, not only is unsprung mass increased but you need to beef up the suspension as the loads transferred into it are higher, especially when idiot drivers loose control over kerbs (which nissan protect against). so, these loads are then transmitted into the body, so all that has to be reinforced too. = extra kgs


hence the fashion victim comment


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

"ALL GTR's have 4WD......"
yes and my R33 weighs 1650kgs. This GTR is 10 years newer and has a whole heap of extra stuff and meets current regs. All this and only 80kgs more, not bad i reckon.

If weight is your biggest issue i've no doubt that the 'lightweight' version will follow in the non-too distant future....just as soon as nissan get word that the investment is being paid off, as per their plan!

"Fashion victim" - it's a nissan. grow up.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> 4. They had to make it a comfortable place to be, so in went all the goodies. Why? because yanks like it....and like it or not, they are the guys who are going to buy this car.
> 5. It has a back seat. they didn't have to offer this, but they did. why?
> well, as soon as it becomes a 2 seater with nowhere to put the golf clubs you alienate the majority of the rich...not the super-rich guys, i mean the guys who will buy this as an everyday car.....= extra kgs


you've made my point for me

nissan could've built a focused driver's car like the 32, or a fat boulevard cruiser designed to cash in on play station and 2f2f and fit golf clubs
these are not the design criteria of a classic

we're all close to the picture here, but if you take a step back you'll see the weight progression for what it is. perhaps, as you say, it will be a profitable car for nissan, but the user on this website isn't motivated by the profitability of a certain type of car, but for the passion of the drive and the motorsport proven ability of focused driver's cars that gained cult status 

just seems like nissan have an institution now, and they're cashing in.....

we all have our own priorities, and weight is one of mine. should've been one of nissan's too imho


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> "Fashion victim" - it's a nissan. grow up.


a person driving a car compromised to fit 21 inch wheels is a fashion victim

discuss


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

blah blah - don't buy one then.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm sorry you're threatened by my point of view, i thought this was a discussion forum


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> 3. They have thrown 20" wheels on it (maybe even 21" option). as a result, not only is unsprung mass increased but you need to beef up the suspension as the loads transferred into it are higher, especially when idiot drivers loose control over kerbs (which nissan protect against). so, these loads are then transmitted into the body, so all that has to be reinforced too. = extra kgs
> 4. They had to make it a comfortable place to be, so in went all the goodies. Why? because yanks like it....and like it or not, they are the guys who are going to buy this car. without those sales in the US the project wouldn't break even. if it wouldn't break even the thing would never have got off the drawing board.....why? because since Nissan Japan nealry drove the company into the ground in the 80's and 90's (with all the crazy variants of a 30 vehicle line-up), Renault stepped in and created a rule about profit making cars - no longer can nissan make losses on so called halo-models.
> 5. It has a back seat. they didn't have to offer this, but they did. why?
> well, as soon as it becomes a 2 seater with nowhere to put the golf clubs you alienate the majority of the rich...not the super-rich guys, i mean the guys who will buy this as an everyday car.....= extra kgs


you are describing the process of ruining a good car, which is what's happening here.
all these are the wrong compromises for a driver's car


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> "ALL GTR's have 4WD......"


you have a problem with this statement?


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

WickedOne513 said:


> Somone correct me if a am wrong but that looks like the VQ engine vrs the RB and how can they make a skyline without what made the skyline so great the RB engine especially the RB26


It isn't a Skyline - its a whole new breed of car. They are still producing the Skyline but it is more like a citroen for the japs now. 

Nissan have created a car that is faster than a 911 turbo and a whole load of other stuff so what does it matter what it weighs - it is an all rounder that caters for everyone.

And with regard to all the purists out there who want a 'drivers car' without all the nice things that everyone else in the world wants then grow up. If you want a drivers car then buy an atom or something. But bang for buck this new car is spectacular value for money and one hell of a car in its own, and new, right.

Congratulations Nissan


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Get on with it man...no one cares. 

Let's see how the car performs on the street and how it sells before you rip it apart. Like someone else said, if you dont like it, dont buy. Simple enough! :wavey:


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Right, I am coming to the decision that i like the car more and more even after feeling let down from the highs of the proto looks.

And as for all the remarks i just read well. The person who doesn't want the extras inside should buy an atom as previously stated. I am fortunate enough to have an atom on order coming in Feb next year and that will be the purist track car. As for the GT-R you want as many goodies as you can get in there and you want it to handle with all that weight and that is what i beleive nissan is good at doing, the r34 was no flyweight and this car will be the everyday car to drive to work and back etc.

Yes the proto did look nicer than this new front bumper edition which i still beleive is not the finished article or at least will get revamped on launch of V-Spec the following year. But even if it is the finished article it doesnt look THAT BAD in photos and will probably look much bettter in the flesh. Anyway, it is starting to become acceptable compromise for such an all out performing car at what is relatively little money. Audi R8 has it on looks for me and nothing is gonna touch that for a while but the current R8 is too slow on the straights. But where nissan cannot keep up with audi on the looks the audi and every other competitor will not be able to keep up with the nissan on the track. At least that is what we are counting on nissan to do.

Nissan won't let us down and will deliver the goods and i am sure there are some new tricks in this vehicle to keep it ahead of the competition. I mean already the power to weight vs the 0-60 and quarter mile sprint just do not make sense when looking at your 'average' sports car. I do remember the designer saying that new ground is being broken with this car and that new technological breakthroughs have had to be acheived (hence the delay) so...Either the magazines are wrong or nissan has an ace or two in their sleeve and all will be revealed in less than 48 hours. 


Just for a laugh i typed in the figures into a the performance calculator and this is what it reckons the GT-R should be doing. As you can see this will not be an average car.

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 473 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1740 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 276.20 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 4.15 - 3.5 Claimed
0 - 100 (Secs) : 9.68 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 5.52 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 12.68 - 11.7 claimed
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 114.47 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 12.28 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 118.16


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

If it will perform as promised, who cares about the look anymore?
People are also fascinated by weapons but are they beautiful?
I bet when I see the car in the flesh I will forget every bad word I ever said about it.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

At last a common sense point of view. MuXboX is 100% the correct approach to look at this new car. Times have changed and no longer can car manufactures produce cars as legendry as the R32-34, with interiors or technology - it simply won't happen, holding onto the past is fine but it isn't the future. Giving minimum spec both internally and externally (whilst still prodcucing something special) is not the future of cars and people who are trying to hold on to what we all know is great and the whole reason we are part of this site, is fine, but it is not the future. 

Nissan have realised this, and have at the same time, produced a car that is different, but still produced something that holds onto the core values of what we all love. Sure the interior is not what we know....but I'm sorry, the people who are criticising it are trying to make themselves as special people who think they know best. 

This new car IS going to be special and for £65k, or whatever, good luck to all those involved because I am right behind them - all the runours point towards something that we all want but cannot perhaps be a part of....and I believe that is where the main criticism comes from...good on Nissan and all the best


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Damn its looks are starting to grow on me. And i hated it when i first saw it.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

gavman said:


> you have a problem with this statement?


erm yes.....nissan have produced 7 GTRs in total and they have only been 4WD since the R32 in 1989....the previous 4 incarnations were not.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

The article with pics was posted today this morning by the norwegian bigest national news paper. The stupid news paper reporter said the GTR is equipted with V8 Twin Turbo, LOL! Another funny stupid thing the article said is that this Nissan has finaly made a universal supersport car for old people, they say old people is the major buyer of this car, LMAO! Anyway here's the link and pics to the article (if you can read norwegian). Matter in fact I got surprised that there would be a red color GTR with black rims, didn't expect that..

LINK: VG news, Nissan GTR


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That red colour under those lights really shows off the wide arch'es alot more :thumbsup:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Ian C said:


> erm yes.....nissan have produced 7 GTRs in total and they have only been 4WD since the R32 in 1989....the previous 4 incarnations were not.


The "previous 4" ( before the R32)?

I count _three_ models ( PGC10, KPGC10 and KPGC110 ) and the PGC10 and KPGC10 were both part of the same C10 _series_, despite being quite different from eachother. 

Surely this _latest_ GT-R is the _sixth_ series ( after C10, C110, R32, R33 & R34 )? If you want to start dividing each series up into distinct GT-R variants then the list will become pretty long........

Apart from that, I agree with most of what you wrote in post #138.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

CJGTR said:


> Wednesday cant come soon enough


I will be there, so in less than 24 hours I should have a few pics posted, along with the rest of the world.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> erm yes.....nissan have produced 7 GTRs in total and they have only been 4WD since the R32 in 1989....the previous 4 incarnations were not.


and how many of those are knocking around over here?

you're being pedantic

all the gtr's we know and love (32, 33, 34) are 4wd


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Where will be the first place to see the pictures? Are Nissan launching photos on the net at the same time as the launch?


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

give it a rest if you dont like the car dont post here!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Ian C said:


> what competitor will have the spec of the GTR, come at the same price, be so sought after and shrouded in history?.......i think you'll struggle to find such a thing!


you've just described the porsche 911, audi R8 and aston V8

i'm genuinely surprised at how people react to criticism of the new car, are we only permitted to post positive reactions?

on the weight/driver focus, it's not all or nothing, it doesn't have to be an atom to make weight saving a good idea, and porsche seem to manage to find a good compromise with their GT3.

and not all of us can afford an atom as well, in order to make up for the gtr's portliness


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Get on with it man...no one cares.


don't pick a fight with me then you muppet


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

CJGTR said:


> give it a rest if you dont like the car dont post here!


why?

am i ruining your fantasy?

as a potential customer i thought my feedback was relevant


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i am impressed!i have fallen in love with this car but i doubt i will afford one in the next 10 years.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

pitbull said:


> i am impressed!i have fallen in love with this car but i doubt i will afford one in the next 10 years.


Stunning looking car isn't it.
:smokin:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

:GrowUp:


gavman said:


> don't pick a fight with me then you muppet


Pick a fight...on the internet?? :bawling: How rich is that?:GrowUp:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

so let me get this right...every time i post on some random topic you're going to pop up to make personal snidey attacks in the hope that i'll say something back, at which point out comes the martyr complex?

no, my septic chum, it is you who needs to grow up

seriously, get a life



meanwhile,
back on topic,
i have to admit it looked good in the jap tv clips


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

gavman said:


> and how many of those are knocking around over here?
> 
> you're being pedantic
> 
> all the gtr's we know and love (32, 33, 34) are 4wd




BTW the GTR's have always been 100% rear wheel drive with power only being transferred to the front during traction loss but i suppose i'm being picky.

With regards to slating the car. Yes you are on a GT-R forum where most of the owners and fans hang out. Of course they are going to defend the car they have grown to love and follow.

As someone else said. If you don't like it then don't buy it. It really is as simple as that. 

If you are after a lighter weight version then perhaps you should wait for the EVO version. If rumours are true then nissan will be wipping out the rear seats and using carbon fibre and ceramic breaks and anything else that is light just for people like yourself.


----------



## CeeVee (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know why but this GTR is growing on me. I thought it was hideous at first but now I think its bloody gorgeous


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

CeeVee said:


> I don't know why but this GTR is growing on me. I thought it was hideous at first but now I think its bloody gorgeous


Always seems to be like that...at first it's like uke: then the more you look it's like :thumbsup: 

Gavman, your a tool, dont flatter yourself. It is funny that now I'm not only picking a fight with you but I'm also E stalking you...:blahblah: :blahblah: :chairshot


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I really love the new GTR but i'd have to have manual...


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

psd1 said:


> It is funny that now I'm not only picking a fight with you but I'm also E stalking you...:blahblah: :blahblah: :chairshot


you said it
get a life

do you really think you're new signature does anything other than make you look like a loser?

or that quoting me on your signature doesn't makes you look like you're obsessed?

fyi my username is 'gavman' not 'gayman', so i'm not interested pal

you're have to get someone else to suck your tiny dick- keep trying with whole entrapment thing, you've clearly lots of experience there


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

MuXBoX said:


> BTW the GTR's have always been 100% rear wheel drive with power only being transferred to the front during traction loss but i suppose i'm being picky.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are after a lighter weight version then perhaps you should wait for the EVO version. If rumours are true then nissan will be wipping out the rear seats and using carbon fibre and ceramic breaks and anything else that is light just for people like yourself.


if we're going to be picky, the r33 and r34 both have small amounts of drive to the fronts at all times

on the lightweight version, you're absolutely right, i will be waiting to see what nissan come out with, especially as regards ripping out that awful dash


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

I think i just like it(R35) this way. R34 looks more sharp squared, seems like a box...R33 is pretty but the performance Er maybe i' ll like it when they put some stuff in it! R32 is good looking as well as the performance in that time. Bur for me ,it's a bit old. I do love the new GT-R. that's why i found here.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Woah hello 1/2 year old thread!


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, sorry. I just happen to dig out the thread. I like the shots of 01.jpg So it's my avatar now. o(∩_∩)o...


----------

